# Conventional Wellhead Training Program



## راشد البلوشي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

hi dear fellows

today i brought you CONVENTIONAL WELLHEAD PRODUCT TRAINING PROGRAM

The objective of this program is to increase comprehension and understanding of wellhead systems and to learn the features, functions and benefits of our conventional wellhead

This Program provides in-depth information, training and resources on our conventional wellhead wellhead systems


the links are in attached

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## محمد الاكرم (16 نوفمبر 2010)

merci bien mon frère Rashid Albalushi


----------



## تولين (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخ رائد لاتحافك قسم البترول بالموضوعات الرائعة


----------



## فارس740 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيـرآ


----------



## eng.idc (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ولكن اين الرابط....وكيف احمله


----------



## eng.idc (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو الرد باسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## hady75kh (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ولكن اين الرابط


----------



## mohannad240 (16 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## eng.idc (18 يناير 2011)

where is the link


----------



## التمظفر (19 يناير 2011)

*merci bien mon frère Rashid Albalushi*​


----------



## AbdulR (27 يناير 2011)

Hello Rashid,

I also can not see any attachment or link.

thanks


----------



## avatar1987 (10 فبراير 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yemenfalcon (6 مارس 2011)

لم اجد الرابط .هل يمكنك ارساله مرة اخرى.جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drilling engineer (6 مارس 2011)

thanks for ur effort 

but , actually there is no attached file


----------



## eng/zayed (12 مارس 2011)

thank you


----------



## flytech (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير ... و جعله من ميزان حسناتك ....امين


----------



## samirgeo (16 ديسمبر 2013)

I do not see any link, or any attchments, please advise how to download. Thanks and best regards, Sanir


----------



## ameed ade (17 ديسمبر 2013)

where s the link


----------

